# Tour of Britain ?



## gold street customs (Apr 13, 2010)

Thats the only info found, only thing I found with that listing was Jack sumthin ,handbuilt ,three brothers ect but I dont think the quality lines up the rear wheel has been changed suntour 7GT derailer,GB stem




 any info appreciated


----------



## sailorbenjamin (May 4, 2010)

Try www.bikeforums.net, then click on the Classic and Vintage forum.  They're pretty smart on this stuff.


----------

